# What's it like living in Murcia?



## tammy1202

Hi, I'm a British expat currently living in Gran Canaria but am looking to move to mainland Spain basically because it's more centrally located both for the UK and European destinations. I'm interested in moving to the Murcia region, probably near the coast but am interested in your opinions on the region as a whole. 

Here's a background as to my motivation/inclination towards the Murcia region:
I love the sea and warm weather, hence the mediterranean coast. It has to be Spanish speaking so that rules out Catalunya and Valencia (yes I know they do speak Spanish there but I fell in love with Spanish, not a dialect and thus prefer to be surrounded predominantly by the Spanish language). I also fell in love with Spain and it's culture so like places that have that Spanish charm and aren't overly-done by tourism like the Costa del Sol. 

Any information appreciated although if it helps here are some of the things I'd be keen to know about:
What are the beaches in the area like?
Opinions on the major cities in the area
Living costs
Weather year-round
Countryside (are there nice places for walks/picnics/bike rides?) 
Mountains - are there nice drives into the mountains? Is there snow in the winter?
Any comparisons or photos much appreciated.
And generally what's it like living there, what do you like/dislike about living there?

If anyone knows the Canary Islands well and can compare would be very useful too! Particularly comparisons on scenery (Gran Canaria is not very green as is mostly volcanic and whilst there are mountains it's not a pleasant drive with the cliff-top drops and hairpin bends!)

And as a reference I really like the scenery in Andalucia particularly between Malaga and Gibraltar.

Look forward to reading your opinions!!
Thanks!


----------



## andoba

Hot to an extreme.


----------



## jojo

I think you need a trip or two to the mainland and have a good look around 

Jo xxx


----------



## Jumar

Very hot in summer which is when we leave! This winter has been dry and windy, but we can get snow on top of the mountains and in some of the inland towns some years. For walking and biking see my blog below for an idea of walking etc. in Sierra Espuna. The language spoken is Castillian Spanish but their own version of it! Takes some understanding.


----------



## extranjero

andoba said:


> Hot to an extreme.


Winters can be cold, very chilly in evenings. Frosts are not unknown, snow is seen on top of the mountains.
Windy, sometimes very sandy winds, in combination with rain make an awful mess-lots of cleaning
Nice beaches
Sierra Espuna national park is a very beautiful area, near Aledo medieval village with stunning views.
Cartagena- huge port, wonderful buildings, lots of history
Murcia - beautiful cathedral, nice park, lots of shopping
Puerto de Mazarron- picturesque relatively unspoilt, with much improved marina
Big urbanisation-Camposol near Mazarron, mostly Brits
Area is mountainous and attractive
Regional inheritance tax allowances abolished here last year, so only the State allowance- very small.Big consideration if moving here.
Cost of living - don't know how it compares to other regions.
Factor in costs like interpreters, accountants, trips back to UK, pool cleaning if necessary.
Eating out is cheaper, but weekly groceries abut the same as UK, though no doubt others disagree
Electricity is expensive .


----------



## tammy1202

jojo said:


> I think you need a trip or two to the mainland and have a good look around
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, a trip or two would definitely be the best way. I know mainland Spain quite well and lived in Andalucia for 6 months quite some years back, but never made it to the Murcian coast.


----------



## tammy1202

jaws101 said:


> Very hot in summer which is when we leave! This winter has been dry and windy, but we can get snow on top of the mountains and in some of the inland towns some years. For walking and biking see my blog below for an idea of walking etc. in Sierra Espuna. The language spoken is Castillian Spanish but their own version of it! Takes some understanding.


I had a look at your blog and the photos of Sierra Espuna. It looks pretty green compared to Gran Canaria! Thanks for the link, the photos really help to get an idea of the landscape in the area.


----------



## Jumar

The mountains in the Sierra are green due to all the pine trees. Unfortunately not much else is green this spring due to the lack of rain so far this year. Not had any real rain since Christmas day last year and so there are hardly any flowers and the bees have all been moved elsewhere. This weather is fantastic for winter visitors but not for the farmers, although because of rain that fell elsewhere in Spain we have a good supply of water for irrigation coming via the Tajo-Segura canal.

Sierra Espuna is fantastic for walking and mountain biking and the coast, which is quite unspoilt, is about 30 minutes drive away, where again there are good walks to be done.


----------



## GallineraGirl

We have travelled widely around Spain and, to be honest, Murcia s one of our least favourite areas, although some towns e.g Cartegena are very pleasant. Inland from the Costa Blanca there some really beautiful mountain areas with much prettier villages and, unless you go very high up, a mild and pleasant climate, and scenery which is less arid. A short distance away is the coast with all the facilities that you could wish for. The inland villages are also thriving communities. In the Murcia area we found nothing open in the evenings and we drove miles to find even a simple bar meal If you may be intending to leave money/ property to those resident in Spain after your death, as has already been mentioned, the tax to pay in Murcia could be very high indeed. Other areas in Spain e.g. Valencia, have much bigger allowances.I would not live there for this reason alone.


----------



## extranjero

GallineraGirl said:


> We have travelled widely around Spain and, to be honest, Murcia s one of our least favourite areas, although some towns e.g Cartegena are very pleasant. Inland from the Costa Blanca there some really beautiful mountain areas with much prettier villages and, unless you go very high up, a mild and pleasant climate, and scenery which is less arid. A short distance away is the coast with all the facilities that you could wish for. The inland villages are also thriving communities. In the Murcia area we found nothing open in the evenings and we drove miles to find even a simple bar meal If you may be intending to leave money/ property to those resident in Spain after your death, as has already been mentioned, the tax to pay in Murcia could be very high indeed. Other areas in Spain e.g. Valencia, have much bigger allowances.I would not live there for this reason alone.


I agree about the IHT. However, abolishing the regional allowance could happen in any other state in Spain. Previously, Murcia also had a generous allowance! The whole business of regional allowances requires overhauling, and a new decent state allowance, fair to all, needs to be introduced. Until then people will be put off moving here.The government of Murcia clearly doesn't realise that it is shooting itself in the foot, and stifling investment.
As regards Murcia having nothing open in the evening, have you been to the Mazarron region, to the port, Bolnuevo etc?


----------



## tammy1202

GallineraGirl said:


> We have travelled widely around Spain and, to be honest, Murcia s one of our least favourite areas, although some towns e.g Cartegena are very pleasant. Inland from the Costa Blanca there some really beautiful mountain areas with much prettier villages and, unless you go very high up, a mild and pleasant climate, and scenery which is less arid. A short distance away is the coast with all the facilities that you could wish for. The inland villages are also thriving communities. In the Murcia area we found nothing open in the evenings and we drove miles to find even a simple bar meal If you may be intending to leave money/ property to those resident in Spain after your death, as has already been mentioned, the tax to pay in Murcia could be very high indeed. Other areas in Spain e.g. Valencia, have much bigger allowances.I would not live there for this reason alone.


Thanks for your input, it's good to get different points of view. I'm not keen on the Valencian region for language reasons and the Costa Brava coastal area I feel is spoilt by tourism. I've travelled between Valencia and Alicante but wasn't particularly moved, although I didn't go right up into the mountains so maybe it's different there. 

I'm not too worried about the IHT as I'm still young, no kids, and I'd only be renting (at least initially).


----------

